# Royal Canin v Hills Cat food



## bambi1986 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there

I would like to hear people reviews of the above for both dry cat food and wet cat food, struggling to decide which one of the two to put my kitten on. 

Any advice/ help would be apprecaited. 

Mnay thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.I have posted 2 very useful links for you.If you read these they may make your choice a bit easier.There are lots of foods out there both wet and dry. http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/116753-z-dry-food-cats.html http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/112132-z-wet-food-cats.html


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hills made mine puke, rc didn't


----------



## bambi1986 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, I started reading through the a-z, which is really informative... 

Still finding it hard to decifer which is the best quality cat food. 

Which one in your opinion Buffie after writing the a-z came up as the best cat food? 

I have a siamese if that matters? 

xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

bambi1986 said:


> Thanks, I started reading through the a-z, which is really informative...
> 
> Still finding it hard to decifer which is the best quality cat food.
> 
> ...


The a-z lists were written by hobbs ,a forum member with a vast knowledge in nutrition.It is not a "this is the best food" list it was compiled to show the differences between the listed foods,ie meat content ,cereal content and so on.What you decide to feed your cat is a choice only you can make after reading all the ingredients of each food.I feed a grain free,high meat content dry food such as Applaws or Orijen but I would prefer, if my cat was more in favour ,to feed wet food,such as smilla,bozita and those with a high meat content.Hope this helps.When feeding wet food though if the food you decide to feed is only "complimentary" you will have to feed a proportion of dry food to make sure that your cat receives all the neccessary vits,minerals ect.The list will state whether the wet food is complete or complimentary.Hope this helps.


----------



## ibbica (Aug 9, 2010)

bambi1986 said:


> Still finding it hard to decifer which is the best quality cat food.


That's because there isn't one 'best' food 

For what it's worth, we feed ours a (daily) rotation of various flavours of:

Wet (about 2/3 of their diet): Bozita, Grau, Animonda Carny, Smilla
Kibble (about 1/3 of their diet): Acana, Applaws, Orijen, Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible

Ideally, I'd recommend feeding all wet, with no kibble. I yielded to the convenience factor of kibble to make it easy on the catsitters when we're out of town.

We arrived at our decision to feed what we do by looking at protein sources and content, considering price, and trying to avoid grains. We try to feed a variety of brands, flavours, and textures. Reading the 'bottom line' about each food in Hobbs' lists is a great way to start, if you find you're getting bogged down in the details.

And no, barring any specifically identified medical issues, being a Siamese doesn't make the least bit of difference to his nutritional needs


----------



## bambi1986 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ibbica - thats brill, thanks so much!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ibbica said:


> That's because there isn't one 'best' food
> 
> For what it's worth, we feed ours a (daily) rotation of various flavours of:
> 
> ...


I think that is excellent advice and guidance. That reminds me - must pm you about something ibbica


----------



## Errolatou (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been feeding my 6 dogs and 2 cats hills it is amazing 4 of them do agility and a really healthy i am amazed with the results. Especially their new line of food 'ideal balance' its is great. If you havent tried hills for your pet yet it is a must.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hello Hills troll happy Wednesday to you too


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Torin said:


> Hello Hills troll happy Wednesday to you too


.............:thumbsup:..............


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Errolatou said:


> I have been feeding my 6 dogs and 2 cats hills it is amazing 4 of them do agility and a really healthy i am amazed with the results. Especially their new line of food 'ideal balance' its is great. If you havent tried hills for your pet yet it is a must.


Singing:Singing:Singing:Singing::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Biawhiska said:


> hills made mine puke, rc didn't


Pooh wasn't too keen on Hill's. The new vets recommended RC Gastrointestinal and he likes it.


----------

